# Nikon FE shutter hanging



## Nikconshooter (May 10, 2012)

This happened like 2 weeks ago I took it out on Sunday worked fine.. then I later in the week took it out and it started opening the shutter without me pressing the release button.. it seems that the first curtain is not fully latching closed I can carefully open it and let it snap closed and it will be ready to fire again..

I think this video will explain what I mean I hope.


----------



## compur (May 10, 2012)

It's broken.  Find another working body.  Sell this one for parts.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 10, 2012)

compur said:
			
		

> It's broken.  Find another working body.  Sell this one for parts.



Agreed, you can buy an fe for $50 online, and you'd probably get $25 for your broken fe.


----------



## Nikconshooter (May 10, 2012)

I was thinking about sending it in for service really.

i've only used about 4 rolls of film in it since I had it about 3 years.


----------



## compur (May 10, 2012)

These days service would cost you more than buying another working body -- that's why I suggested getting another.  

BTW, hang onto yours until you get the replacement which probably won't have the eyepiece cover that yours now has and which will likely cost about  $20 by itself.

The FE is a great camera, one of my favorites and it's generally robust and reliable but they can break once in a while.


----------



## Nikconshooter (May 14, 2012)

I'm more upset that it broke with me hardly using it.. I thought maybe it was me pressing the DOP button while the mirror was up


----------



## krizn (May 31, 2012)

I thought I broke my Fe but it was just the battery had died. I had just replaced it, but somehow the pull down to test it got stuck open.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 31, 2012)

Take battery out.
Put shutter speed dial on M90.
Does it have the same problem ?


----------

